# What are Reputation Points and how do you get them?



## Guro Harold

Are reputation points good or bad?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Yes.

Its been called Karma on other systems.  Basically, if someone likes/dislikes your post, they can give/take some points. 

I'm still working the kinks out on that one.


----------



## arnisador

Let's all give Tim Hartman the reputation he deserves!


----------



## Aikikitty

Where are the reputation points?  I don't see anything?  Also, what is that little green round thing by everyones post count?

edit--oh, never mind, I found the reputation points thing but I still can't figure out the little grean thing.

Thanks,  
Robyn  :asian:


----------



## pknox

The Opal Dragon said:
			
		

> Where are the reputation points?  I don't see anything?  Also, what is that little green round thing by everyones post count?
> 
> edit--oh, never mind, I found the reputation points thing but I still can't figure out the little grean thing.
> 
> Thanks,
> Robyn  :asian:



Do you mean the little green square in the top right corner of your post?  That means you're online.  It's red when someone is offline.


----------



## Aikikitty

pknox said:
			
		

> Do you mean the little green square in the top right corner of your post?  That means you're online.  It's red when someone is offline.




That's simple enough.  Thanks for telling me!  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## pknox

You are very welcome.


----------



## Aikikitty

pknox said:
			
		

> You are very welcome.



Wait a second!  I finally noticed this thread  http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13011 and the diagram shows that the little green thing is for Reputation!  Maybe everybody has a green one unless they get a lot of bad reports in which case maybe their green thing would turn red.  Which would immediatly alert everyone that this person can be trouble!  Like a not-so-secret ninja/warrior code!!!!  :xtrmshock     

Or it could be the online/offline thing too, I suppose.   But I think that's the little check box by our usernames.  (After looking and trying to click on everything.)  :asian: 

Robyn :ninja:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I -think- it grows as things change.

green = good
red? = bad

again, theres so much new here, even we are still figuring it all out.


----------



## pknox

The Opal Dragon said:
			
		

> Wait a second!  I finally noticed this thread  http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13011 and the diagram shows that the little green thing is for Reputation!  Maybe everybody has a green one unless they get a lot of bad reports in which case maybe their green thing would turn red.  Which would immediatly alert everyone that this person can be trouble!  Like a not-so-secret ninja/warrior code!!!!  :xtrmshock
> 
> Or it could be the online/offline thing too, I suppose.   But I think that's the little check box by our usernames.  (After looking and trying to click on everything.)  :asian:
> 
> Robyn :ninja:



Looking at it again, I believe you are correct, and it's the first one.  I think the "old way" was the online/offline thing.  Looks like one of the many changes I'll have to get used to!  :ultracool


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The "online" indicator is still there, its just located right next to your username on posts.  Its that "checkmark"/"fancy V" thingy.
Gree=on  red=off other colors means other things.


----------



## pknox

Yes.  Evidently a user that is online has a white V checkbox, while an offline user has a greyish one.


----------



## Michael Billings

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> The "online" indicator is still there, its just located right next to your username on posts. Its that "checkmark"/"fancy V" thingy.
> Gree=on  red=off other colors means other things.


  Green= ON
  Darkened= OFF
  Red= Hidden

 Bob, yours is RED now and when hovered over, says "Invisible" - go figure! It is telling us you want us to know you are "Hidden" ... but not "Invisible". And the sound of one hand clapping is ????

  -Michael


----------



## arnisador

Heh--after 13,200 posts, I'm an "unknown quantity"!

opcorn:


----------



## 7starmantis

Is there any way to check what your reputation point "score" is? I mean in relation to what it could be? I can see that I'm on a distinguished road, but what does that mean?

7sm


----------



## Bob Hubbard

This -may- change at some time....haven't really played with it much yet. 

====
_User Absolutely Totally Hopeless    -1,000,000
User Totally Hopeless   -99,999
User is definately Hopeless.  -500
User is starting to seem Hopeless. -300   
User is most definately Lame!  -200
User is bordering on Lame   -100
User can only hope to improve -50_

User has a little shameless behaviour in the past -10
User is an unknown quantity at this point 0
User is on a distinguished road 10
User will become famous soon enough 50
User has a spectacular aura about 150
User is a jewel in the rough 250
User is just really nice 350
User is a glorious beacon of li450ght 
User is a name known to all 550
User is a splendid one to behold 650 
User has much to be proud of 1000
User has a brilliant future 1500
User has a reputation beyond repute 2000


italicized indicates new revisions since original posting.


----------



## Cruentus

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> Its been called Karma on other systems.  Basically, if someone likes/dislikes your post, they can give/take some points.
> 
> I'm still working the kinks out on that one.



How many points are given/taken when you vote for or against?

Also, if someone says something good and you make them green in one thread, and you see them say something go in another thread, you can't vote for them again right away. "You must spread some reputation around" before voting on them again. How many more reputation points do you have to give out before you can vote for someone again?

 :asian:


----------



## Cruentus

Ooooo!  :boing2: 

I have been playing around and giving out reputation (all good reputation  :uhyeah and then I came too "you have given out too much reputation within the last 24 hours, try again later" !!

So, how many reputation points before you can vote again on someone?

And....how many reputation points are you allowed to give in 24 hours?

 :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

It varys depending on a number of things.

Default reputation is 10.

You gain 1 point of rep-altering power:
- per year of membership.
- per 1,000 posts
- per 100 reputation points you yourself have

You must have 50 posts b4 you can influence others reps

You must have at least 10 rep points b4 you can influence others.

You may only influence 10 people per 24 hr period

You have to influence 10 people b4 you can hit someone again.


Hope that makes sence.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Is there any way to check what your reputation point "score" is? I mean in relation to what it could be? I can see that I'm on a distinguished road, but what does that mean?
> 
> 7sm


Click on the "Give Rep" Icon on one of your posts.  It'll show you your score (I think)


----------



## 7starmantis

I saw one today that is not on the list. It said, "The user is most deffinatly lame". I believe it was two red dots.

7sm


----------



## ShaolinWolf

Geee...I wonder who that was?!...lol...And just to let you know, reputation has nothing to do with it...It was just I got into a few little arguements that nobody liked my answers and I kind of a bad rep...LOL...other than that, I've been pretty decent...It was only the first week or so I was here...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I updated the list.
We're -slowly- playing with things....most of those are the defaults..I hope to find a way to tie it into the martial art theme.

heh....

-500 McDojo Graduate
-1,000 Yellow Belt in personal hygene
-2,000 Has trouble hitting the floor.
-3,000 Black Belt $10, Certificate $5, total spent on lessons $0, look on face when *** is kicked by jr. black belt - Priceless.


Am open to ideas.


----------



## ShaolinWolf

I love the McDojo comment....heheheheh


----------



## 7starmantis

Hah, I like that!!

7sm


----------



## Andi

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Click on the "Give Rep" Icon on one of your posts. It'll show you your score (I think)


Oh hey that's good. I've just found the "Latest Reputation Received" breakdown when you click on your User Control Panel. Has that gone up just recently or have I just not explored this new interface enough? Very impressed with all the new funky bits though, I've been having a look round. You can spend ages on here and just not notice loads of stuff!


----------



## 7starmantis

Yeah I like that breakdown, helps you keep track, even though I wont be famous for some time yet!! 

7sm


----------



## jfarnsworth

7starmantis said:
			
		

> I saw one today that is not on the list. It said, "The user is most deffinatly lame". I believe it was two red dots.



It's weird I tell you just plain 'ole weird. I very rarely post on MT anymore and have received negative feedback  :idunno:   on some stuff I posted. Weird. %-}


----------



## 7starmantis

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> It's weird I tell you just plain 'ole weird. I very rarely post on MT anymore and have received negative feedback :idunno: on some stuff I posted. Weird. %-}


Oh, don't let it get you down, some people are just crabby.

7sm


----------



## sma_book

Do the reputation points expire.

There were nine or ten comments listed under 'UserCP' earlier, now there are only three.

Just curious.


****EDIT ****
Never mind ... I was logged in as my wife again. Duh!!!
* * * * End of Edit * * * *


----------



## jfarnsworth

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Oh, don't let it get you down, some people are just crabby.



Apparently!  :idunno: 

I don't let it bother me 'cause I don't much care however I just looked after about another month someone left me another negative rep. point.    Can I get mine turned off? :uhyeah:


----------



## Tgace

I dont know....the implication of these "rep. points" is that members of this board will judge the validity of a posters opinion by them.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Its not (at this time) individually selectable.

A few negatives aren't anything to worry about.  A bazillion on the other hand.... 

Folks in the negatives can ding ya but their dings are worth 0 points.  To count, you have to have a positive (thats green) rep.

Now, if you want to worry....wait until ya got like 10 red dots... :rofl:


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo

I think the reputation points are fine, but I don't think that people with more posts should be able to influence your rep. more.  I got two negative Post comments and my rep goes from 8 to -32.  Also, the rep comments don't leave a name for who gave you the negative comment so alot of people have been saying some pretty bad things.  Things that are far worse than what initially prompted the negative rep. 



> -Not only are you rude, you're an idiot
> -For being an insulting ***
> -annonypuss
> -He's a dickhead



Not that I really give a crap, but it is somewhat hypocritical to rail someone for being rude only to leave messages like this.  My particular art isn't exactly mainstream and has actually caused quite a bit of controversy.  So instead of debating arguments on merit people just ding you because you don't agree.  Also this particular media format lends itself to alot of misunderstandings which is where one or two of my negative rep. posts came from. Oh well what do I know, I guess making thousands and thousands of posts qualifies someone to judge the content of someone else's posts.

GREAT FEATURE!!!! :btg:


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo

Thanks guys for helping me out.  I got 3 good rep. reports so now I'm back to -27.  Ha ha.  I guess it's not really that big a deal, but I just thought that I would point out a minor problem with this particular feature.

It should also be noted that I was given 2 BAD rep reports and went down some 40 points, but received 3 GOOD reports and went up 5 points.  Something about that just doesn't seem right. Oh well.  Thanks again.


----------



## MGM

OK I read this thread but I still don't completely get it. 

Any one can give/take away points?
You don't get to see who did it?
Is it really expected that it be done?

Thanks for any one who will help clear this up for me.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

MGM said:
			
		

> OK I read this thread but I still don't completely get it.
> 
> Any one can give/take away points?
> You don't get to see who did it?
> Is it really expected that it be done?
> 
> Thanks for any one who will help clear this up for me.


Yes
Only Admins can see who said what.
Nope, not expected at all.  Most folks use it for fun.


----------



## MGM

Thank you.


----------



## Gentle Fist

This is the first forum where I have seen the rep system, pretty sweet invention.  It puts spammers and trolls in their place while giving props to members who give to the site.  I must say that this is a great message forum! :ultracool


----------



## MGM

Another question or two.

 
What are the fortune cookie saying you get when you mouse over someones "rep box" i.e. will be famous..is on a distinguished road?
Who gives those out?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

If you scroll back a bit, you'll see the list.  Most are the defaults that came with the software, but we add a few on occation as well


----------



## Jade Tigress

MGM said:
			
		

> Another question or two.
> 
> 
> What are the fortune cookie saying you get when you mouse over someones "rep box" i.e. will be famous..is on a distinguished road?
> Who gives those out?


Where is that? I don't see a "rep box"...the only thing I see are the icons to leave rep or report a bad post.


----------



## KenpoGirl

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> Where is that? I don't see a "rep box"...the only thing I see are the icons to leave rep or report a bad post.


point your mouse at the little green square in the top right of any post.  Just below where you click to give someone a rep point.  It will tell you what that person's rep discription is.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> point your mouse at the little green square in the top right of any post. Just below where you click to give someone a rep point. It will tell you what that person's rep discription is.
> 
> Dot
> :asian:


 
Oh THOSE things. (duh!) I just thought they showed positive or negative rep...sometimes the obvious escapes me. *sigh*


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Also, click on USER CP button at the top, and you can see what has been sent to you.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Also, click on USER CP button at the top, and you can see what has been sent to you.


 
Actually, THAT I managed to find! LOL! Go figure....


(Fun system.  )


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

What does a purple rep point mean?  I've got one with a positive comment, and one with an insult. Did somebody hit the wrong button?

D.


----------



## KenpoTess

The purple/ grayish 'dot' just means the giver of reputation doesn't have enough reputation points for it to show up green.  May be a 'newbie' to the board


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Thx!


----------



## marshallbd

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> The purple/ grayish 'dot' just means the giver of reputation doesn't have enough reputation points for it to show up green.  May be a 'newbie' to the board


where do you even go to see them?


----------



## KenpoTess

Upper right hand corner next to Posts.. is a green or more 'dots', if you hover your mouse over them you can see what it says either to the upper left of your browser or directly below your mouse.  If they are red or brownish then those are negative reputation points.  The more there are of green the better rep one has.  If you go to User CP in the upper left corner of Martial Talk, scroll down and you can view more there.
Hope this helps Beau 

~Tess


----------



## marshallbd

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Upper right hand corner next to Posts.. is a green or more 'dots', if you hover your mouse over them you can see what it says either to the upper left of your browser or directly below your mouse.  If they are red or brownish then those are negative reputation points.  The more there are of green the better rep one has.  If you go to User CP in the upper left corner of Martial Talk, scroll down and you can view more there.
> Hope this helps Beau
> 
> ~Tess


It does....Now how do you give points to someone? say I want to give positive points for helpful, informative posts...? :asian:


----------



## marshallbd

marshallbd said:
			
		

> It does....Now how do you give points to someone? say I want to give positive points for helpful, informative posts...? :asian:


Never mind...I think I got it figured out!  Is there a way to force someone to leave a reason for a negative comment?  I got one and don't know what for....

By the way, Thanks for the help Tess! :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman

What are the requirements again about being able to give rep points? What I understand is:  You have to have 10 rep points (base when you join) and  need 50 posts to give out - one good rep point-- in a 24 hr day?  or is the only one you get and its gone? for how long-when do get another?

Or do you have to have membership for a year, 100 rep points, 1000 posts.?  Or do you get an additional one if you have 1 yr. mem, one more for 100 good rep pts., one more for 1000 posts.  So if you have all these base requirements, you could have four points. Do these four points renew each day or after you give them they are gone?

Or you get a base one, after 50 posts, others add or subtract so you give away your own?  I would be pennilesss soon then.

Also, what again is the requirements for bad rep - not that I want to give any. Giving bad points is too easy to rag on other people just because they differ in opinion or are misunderstood.  Too much testosterone around here.
Kempoka has a definite point about the humility post.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

If you have positive rep you can give points.
Zero or negative you can make comments, but the points you give don't count.

Everyone started with 10 rep points.

For every 365 days you've been a member, you gain 1 point of rep-altering ability
For every 1,000 posts you have made, you gain 1 point of rep-altering.
For every 100 rep-points, you gain 1 point of rep-altering.

You must have made at least 50 posts before your rep comments count against another.  (If you have less than 50, you can still comment, but the +/- doesn't count)

You have to have 10 rep points (1 green box) or greater for your comments to count.

You can give 10 times a day, and can only hit the same person 1 outta 10 times.


----------



## arnisador

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> If you have positive rep you can give points.
> Zero or negative you can make comments, but the points you give don't count.


If that person's rep. later becomes positive, do their points start to count? That is, is it by current. rep. or is it by rep. at the time of giving the points?


----------



## 7starmantis

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> If you have positive rep you can give points.
> Zero or negative you can make comments, but the points you give don't count.


Is that why some of the comments on my reputation points have a little gray or black box next to them instead of a green or red one?

7sm


----------



## Bob Hubbard

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Is that why some of the comments on my reputation points have a little gray or black box next to them instead of a green or red one?
> 
> 7sm


 Red is Negative
Green is Positive
Grey/Black/Purple (its all the same color, but your monitor is seeing it differently) - Person didn't have enough 'influence' to add/subtract points.  They can comment but not effect you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

arnisador said:
			
		

> If that person's rep. later becomes positive, do their points start to count? That is, is it by current. rep. or is it by rep. at the time of giving the points?


 Their new ones do, the old ones don't change.


----------



## arnisandyz

OK, i just NOW realized how to give rep points, and how to look at the comments I have recieved.  Pretty cool.


----------



## arnisandyz

Sorry  i haven't given any out sooner, as many of you deserve them,  I just wasn't aware of it until now.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## arnisador

I have *666* points...what kind of rep. is *that*?!?

:angry:


----------



## Rich Parsons

arnisador said:
			
		

> I have *666* points...what kind of rep. is *that*?!?
> 
> :angry:



One that is very deserving  I would Guess


----------



## arnisador

True enough.


----------



## Spud

Wow, I got apparently got dinked by indicating that I didn't support the current admininistration in a political discussion.
:idunno:

But somebody shared the love when I mentioned I take cabs home after I go bar hopping.  
:drinkbeer:

Is there a grain of salt smilie?


----------



## pete

they said i have to spread it around before giving it to kenpo mama again tonight... i don't think she'd like that....


----------



## Dronak

Oh, reputation = karma.  I've only seen this karma feature on one web board before; this is the second place I've been that (now) uses it.  From my experience on the first board, I'm not a big fan of this feature.  You can add or subtract to someone's total once per day if it works the same here as there.  Get on someone's bad side and they can just keep smacking you down over and over and if no one gives you positive points to balance it, down goes your rating.  However, things do seem to be better here.  Now that I've realized the bar of green squares off the the right is a representation of your reputation/karma, I don't think I've seen anyone with a negative total.  There were on the other board.  So I guess around here people generally like to give points rather than take them away which is good.  I have to say though, I finally saw a number of points in my user profile and I'm surprised it's that high considering that I've been away from the board more often than not lately.  But it's a pleasant surprise.    Sure, it must be far below some people's given the number of green boxes some people have, but it still seems like a lot when I haven't been very active around here.


----------



## Xequat

I have two comments from a member that are gery/black/purple, but that member is an MT Blackbelt.  Is there another explanation than that he is a newbie?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

His own reputation isn't high enough to allow him to influence yours.
He may have a negative balance so his will only record neutral until they improve their own score.


----------



## Xequat

Oh, OK.  Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Venomstrike

I'm glad this has been explained. I was also a little confused about this karma system. The only way to gain points is to recieve them from other people right? I only have 10 points :shrug:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Yup.


----------



## Blooming Lotus

and if someone wants to take points, they can only take 1???  

Is there a way to find out who's commented and contributed to your ( or someone elses )  tally??



Blooming Lotus


----------



## gmunoz

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> and if someone wants to take points, they can only take 1???
> 
> Is there a way to find out who's commented and contributed to your ( or someone elses ) tally??
> 
> 
> 
> Blooming Lotus


No others besides administation and moderators can view who sent your rep points.  Some choose to sign their name to their rep given to you - others do not.  Some prefer to just disapprove and not state why.


----------



## Michael Billings

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> and if someone wants to take points, they can only take 1???
> 
> Is there a way to find out who's commented and contributed to your ( or someone elses )  tally??
> 
> 
> 
> Blooming Lotus


 Nobody can "take points".  They can only add positive or negative points to your aggregrate total.  Supporting Members and higher can see the comments and who made them.  I typically sign mine for those people who are not supporting members, but some prefer anonymity.

 -Michael


----------



## Sarah

Im a supporting member, but I can only see who gave me rep if they chose to sign it.


----------



## jfarnsworth

.....And that's if they so choose to sign it.  :asian:


----------



## Satt

I can't figure out how to give good rep points. Maybe I am just slow, and I did read this entire thread...Please help!!! Thanks.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Clicking on the scales icon brings up the option.

To give positive, pick Agree
To give negative, pick disagree


----------



## Satt

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Clicking on the scales icon brings up the option.
> 
> To give positive, pick Agree
> To give negative, pick disagree


Holy gee wilickers Batman!!! All this time now and I NEVER noticed that icon!!! Thanks Kaith. I must go. I have LOTS of good points to give out!!!


----------



## Xequat

So when do you get another green block?  At how many points?  My saying is that I will be famous soon enough, but I saw someone (I think it was Chronuss) who had the same saying but he had two green blocks.  I saw the chart for when the sayings change somewhere, but not when the blocks get added.  Just curious.


----------



## Sarah

am thinking you get another block for every 100 rep points?





			
				Xequat said:
			
		

> So when do you get another green block? At how many points? My saying is that I will be famous soon enough, but I saw someone (I think it was Chronuss) who had the same saying but he had two green blocks. I saw the chart for when the sayings change somewhere, but not when the blocks get added. Just curious.


----------



## Sarah

_User Absolutely Totally Hopeless -1,000,000
User Totally Hopeless -99,999
User is definately Hopeless. -500
User is starting to seem Hopeless. -300 
User is most definately Lame! -200
User is bordering on Lame -100
User can only hope to improve -50

_User has a little shameless behaviour in the past -10
User is an unknown quantity at this point 0
User is on a distinguished road 10
User will become famous soon enough 50
User has a spectacular aura about 150
User is a jewel in the rough 250
User is just really nice 350
User is a glorious beacon of light 450
User is a name known to all 550
User is a splendid one to behold 650 
User has much to be proud of 1000
User has a brilliant future 1500
User has a reputation beyond repute 2000


----------



## Xequat

Oh, OK.  Thanks Sarah...I'll let you know when I make it to 100 points and then we'll know for sure.  I have 77 now.


----------



## Satt

Oh I can help here!!! I JUST made over 100 points and I just got my 2nd green block!!! Sweet!!!artyon:


----------



## Flatlander

Sarah said:
			
		

> am thinking you get another block for every 100 rep points?


Until you get to 700, then you need more points to get new blocks.


----------



## ppko

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Until you get to 700, then you need more points to get new blocks.


Here is another question what determines how much points that the reputation that you give out is worth


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Time on board + post count + current reputation


----------



## Satt

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Time on board + post count + current reputation


Yoda has spoken. :jedi1:


----------



## Ping898

I don't know how difficult it would be to program...but since you have to spread reputation around and personally I never remember to whom or when I have last given it, it would be nice where we can see latest rep recieved in the User CP to also see latest Rep given, maybe like the date and to who you gave it...just a thought....


----------



## OUMoose

Sarah said:
			
		

> _User Absolutely Totally Hopeless -1,000,000
> User Totally Hopeless -99,999
> _


_

I just want to know if anyone's made it to this range.  Hehe._


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ping898 said:
			
		

> I don't know how difficult it would be to program...but since you have to spread reputation around and personally I never remember to whom or when I have last given it, it would be nice where we can see latest rep recieved in the User CP to also see latest Rep given, maybe like the date and to who you gave it...just a thought....


 Seeing what you got is there...I think it lists last 10 or 20, in order.

 Theres a hack floating around to allow you to see who you gave it to as well, but there were some bugs in it last time I looked.  I'll try and remember to check again next time I'm over at vb.org.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

OUMoose said:
			
		

> I just want to know if anyone's made it to this range.  Hehe.


 Yes.
Check the members list....there were a few now-banned individuals who hit the limit.


----------



## michaeledward

So, I discovered this earlier today ... if you place a user on your Ignore List (click on the user in the Members List area), the Reputation points disappear. 

So, if you are really maniacal, like me, you can click through the users to see who is giving you reputation points and not leaving their name.


----------



## Sam

michaeledward said:
			
		

> So, I discovered this earlier today ... if you place a user on your Ignore List (click on the user in the Members List area), the Reputation points disappear.
> 
> So, if you are really maniacal, like me, you can click through the users to see who is giving you reputation points and not leaving their name.


that would take like, forever and a half.


----------



## arnisador

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Check the members list....there were a few now-banned individuals who hit the limit.


 Hmmmm, negative infinity reputation...that ain't good!


----------



## michaeledward

Samantha said:
			
		

> that would take like, forever and a half.


Yeah, but usually, you have a good idea where to start. Some folks just like to pile on ... if there is someone they don't like, they just keep on zingin' the red dots.

Set them to 'Ignore', and many of the little red dots go away.

I kinda like my current solution .... just hide the rep points. Although occassionally I'll flip it back on to see what people may be saying; but only for a moment.


----------



## arnisador

Most of the positive ones I have are signed. (Some with initials that are ambiguous, I'm afraid!) Some are surely being friendly; some probably do it from habit, or principle; and some, I'd guess, are looking for "love you back" rep. points.

The negative ones I've had are usually not signed, including one showing now. Grey ones are 50-50, as might be expected.

But this is how it's meant to work, isn't it? You could always post a reply, or PM a private one...this is a third pathway, for brief and anonymous thumbs up/thumbs down feedback. I don't think that that's important or necessary, and rep. (as karma) has caused lots of trouble on other boards, but as long as it's here, it seems to me that that is the intended use of the system. So, fine by me. I like to think my posts speak for themselves. Sometimes they speak poorly, sometimes well. It happens.

Does anyone use the rep. number for anything? Do any new users find it helpful? It seems that some people are very attached to something of very little value.


----------



## Andrew Green

arnisador said:
			
		

> The negative ones I've had are usually not signed,


 LOL, yup.

 First Negative one I got that was signed I went and gave the guy that did it positive points for showing his face


----------



## arnisador

LOL! Living well _is_ the best revenge.


----------



## Andrew Green

ummm....


 I got nothing, just saw the opportunity for #100 and took it


----------



## Sam

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> ummm....
> 
> 
> I got nothing, just saw the opportunity for #100 and took it


hahahahha, thats funny - when I went to my CP to look at my subscribed threads, it said, "replies - 100" I was like, damn it, I could have been 100.

why are we weird like that?

as for the "first time I got neg points with a signature I gave him positive points" 

hahaha, thats funny

reminds me of how of all the stuff bugs bunny did to elmer fudd - dropping anvils on his head, blowing him up - the thing that made him the most angry was when bugs bunny kissed him.


----------



## rutherford

arnisador said:
			
		

> Most of the positive ones I have are signed. (Some with initials that are ambiguous, I'm afraid!) Some are surely being friendly; some probably do it from habit, or principle; and some, I'd guess, are looking for "love you back" rep. points.




Those would be fairly valuable, if I understand how the system works.  I'm guessing your . . . impact . . . is the largest of any member.  :jedi1:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I think Arni should diet a bit then.... LOL!

Seriously, you're right.  His high post count, plus how long he's been here (signed up in 2001) give a generous amount of weight. I'm probably within a point or 2 of him on impact, then theres a noticable gap before you hit the next levels.


----------



## KenpoTess

Guess I'm 3rd in the food chain


----------



## arnisador

If I could dial it up or down, I would. I'd almost always rather give a one point ding (when I do ding) just to make the point of disapproval, than whatever I am dinging now.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I can fix that for ya.....


----------



## arnisador

Heh. Seriously, it'd be nice to have an option. Something to suggest to the vB folks!


----------



## Dronak

In response to a question about what determines how many reputation points a user can give:



			
				Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Time on board + post count + current reputation



Interesting.  I didn't realize there were multiple factors.  I assume the more you have of each quantity, the more points you can give/take.  But are they weighted equally?  I suppose if you'd prefer to keep it secret, you don't have to answer.  I'm just curious.  Current reputation could be anything, depending on who's seeing your posts and deciding to give/take points.  But time on board and post count don't necessarily increase at the same rate.  You can have long time members with relatively low post totals and fairly new members with relatively high post totals.

Like arnisador said, it might be nice to have an option for selecting the number of points you give/take, up to the maximum the basic forumla above results in.  Maybe it's not a standard board option for simplicity, but it could be useful to be able to vary the amount of points you give/take.


----------



## Andrew Green

Tadaa!



			
				Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> It varys depending on a number of things.
> 
> Default reputation is 10.
> 
> You gain 1 point of rep-altering power:
> - per year of membership.
> - per 1,000 posts
> - per 100 reputation points you yourself have
> 
> You must have 50 posts b4 you can influence others reps
> 
> You must have at least 10 rep points b4 you can influence others.
> 
> You may only influence 10 people per 24 hr period
> 
> You have to influence 10 people b4 you can hit someone again.
> 
> 
> Hope that makes sence.


----------



## Dronak

Ah.  That must have been somewhere earlier in the thread and I forgot about it.    Hmm.  OK.  That means the formula for calculating how many rep. points you give/take is:

10 + (# years on the board) + (# posts)/1000 + (# rep points)/100

Right?  Possibly rounded, possibly truncated.  The other points are rules about when and how often you can influence someone's reputation.  Does the last rule mean that in order to influence the same person more than twice, you have to influence at least 10 people in between the first and second give/take?


----------



## Andrew Green

Dronak said:
			
		

> 10 + (# years on the board) + (# posts)/1000 + (# rep points)/100


 close...  You start with 10 pts, you don't give 10.

 In the beginning you give 1 pt.


----------



## Gemini

So how come the heavy weights with a bazillion rep points have some dark green and some light green?


(I read through this entire thing and didn't see it asked before).


----------



## TigerWoman

Dark green represent 100 pts. for each square and the light green = 200 ea.  TW


----------



## Gemini

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Dark green represent 100 pts. for each square and the light green = 200 ea. TW


Thank you for the quick response. I never could figure that out.

[makes mental note to walk VERY gingerly around those with bazillion rep points...]


----------



## TigerWoman

Gemini said:
			
		

> Thank you for the quick response. I never could figure that out.
> 
> [makes mental note to walk VERY gingerly around those with bazillion rep points...]



It doesn't even take gingerly steps for some people to whack you.  So I turned mine off. TW


----------



## Gemini

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> It doesn't even take gingerly steps for some people to whack you. So I turned mine off. TW


I've noticed that from some of the posts previously in this thread, but I like to use it as an indictor make sure I'm behaving myself. Ya know, not always agreeing but even disagreeing in a respectful manner. Maybe I've just been lucky so far. Don't know.

Again, didn't see anything on it, but does being disabled mean you can't give/receive or you can but you just can't see it. (Not trying to be a pain)

Thanks,


----------



## arnisador

Gemini said:
			
		

> [makes mental note to walk VERY gingerly around those with bazillion rep points...]


 It's unfortunate that I am not able to send a "light" reminder. I often wish I could set the dial to somewhere other than 11, without having to not use the system at all. In fact, it cuts both ways...I often give encouraging rep. points to new users, and don't necessarily want to give them a huge bump all at once.

 But, it's implemented the way it is by vBulletin, so that's that!


----------



## TigerWoman

Not at all a pain..  Just means others can't see it.  I can still give and receive.
TW


----------



## Gemini

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Not at all a pain.. Just means others can't see it. I can still give and receive.
> TW


I appreciate the info. Thanks,


Arnisador. i know what you mean. Everything in a feel swoop either way. I'm really not that worried about it though............sir.......


----------



## Pale Rider

I have noticed that regardless of the topic that I reply or start.  My points haven't been added up at all.  It's like nothing I mention in any part of this board deserves any points.   That does get a little discouraging.


----------



## Sam

dont worry about it - when you do get points - or this is true for me anyway, I get points for the SAME posts. There will be one post that I will make that 7 people have given me points for.

Besides, rep points arnt that big of a deal to anyone really - no one gives them much thought unless your points are negative. I don't, anyway


----------



## arnisador

I almost _never_ get more than one on the same post!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

arnisador said:
			
		

> I almost _never_ get more than one on the same post!


 Well.....We can fix that.
Everyone pile on Arni!


----------



## bignick

he doesn't need it...


----------



## Sam

all the more reason we should give it to him.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> I have noticed that regardless of the topic that I reply or start. My points haven't been added up at all. It's like nothing I mention in any part of this board deserves any points. That does get a little discouraging.


Not to worry Pale Rider  .  The points as Samantha points out are just for fun.  Perhaps try giving out points yourself instead, for it is far better to give than to receive! :asian: 

MJ


----------



## Sam

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Dark green represent 100 pts. for each square and the light green = 200 ea. TW


No, that cant be correct. I have (at this point in time) 524 rep points, but going by your theory would imply I have at least 700


----------



## Rich Parsons

Samantha said:
			
		

> No, that cant be correct. I have (at this point in time) 524 rep points, but going by your theory would imply I have at least 700



Not sure but maybe the first 5 green is 100 which gives you 500. And you are greater than 500 so you get you next green box, which will not increase until you get over 700 points?

I never did the math, but have written software before, and that makes sense to me. 

 :asian:


----------



## shesulsa

Samantha, once you pass 100 points, you get another dark green square, so you'd have two.  Then when you pass 200 points, you get another dark green square, so you'd have three.

 When you pass 500 you get a light green square and you don't get another one until you hit 700.

 Make sense?


----------



## Rich Parsons

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Not sure but maybe the first 5 green is 100 which gives you 500. And you are greater than 500 so you get you next green box, which will not increase until you get over 700 points?
> 
> I never did the math, but have written software before, and that makes sense to me.
> 
> :asian:




Well the math does nto work on me, but then it does not work on all those who have real high rep. So my guess is that the rep can continue to go up, but the displays either stop, or after five, the 6th light green box is worth a whole lot.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Official Answer:

how the system works.

For each 1 green dot, you have 100 points
For each 1 bright green dot, you have 200 points
For each 1 red dot, you have -100 points
For each 2 dark red dot, you have -200 points

and there is a cap at 11 dots either way.


This is hardcoded into the software.


----------



## arnisador

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Everyone pile on Arni!


 Hmmmm, four and counting! That's a first for sure.


----------



## jfarnsworth

bignick said:
			
		

> he doesn't need it...


Yeah, I agree.


----------



## arnisador

I've got a wife and two kids to feed! Give generously!

"Let them eat rep.!"


----------



## Rich Parsons

arnisador said:
			
		

> I've got a wife and two kids to feed! Give generously!
> 
> "Let them eat rep.!"



:rofl: :lol:


----------



## Rick Wade

I would be great If rep points were tied to post you can't have more post than rep points that away If you don't like what people are saying then they would be limited because no one would give them any post.  

Just kidding.

V/R

Rick Wade


----------



## Sam

yeah I understood the green box thing on my own but not until over an hour had pased and I couldnt go back and edit. But thanks for the explainations


----------



## TigerWoman

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> It would be great If rep points were tied to post you can't have more post than rep points that away If you don't like what people are saying then they would be limited because no one would give them any *post*.



Points, you mean?  Well, if that were the way, then they wouldn't stay members long.  They would have ten posts to be brilliant. Don't think that would work in view of trying to get more newbie members to post.   TW


----------



## Sam

Samantha said:
			
		

> yeah I understood the green box thing on my own but not until over an hour had pased and I couldnt go back and edit. But thanks for the explainations


someone gave me negative rep for this, cant exactly figure out why...

I just dont understand some things...


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Samantha said:
			
		

> someone gave me negative rep for this, cant exactly figure out why...
> 
> I just dont understand some things...


Well, I put some rep back on your acct. I've been dinged for some strange things myself. A seemingly innocuous post inexplicably raises someone's ire. I'm very careful about giving negative points, though. The person has to really, really be acting like a jerk for me to do so. Usually I just ignore it and save the rep feature for those gems that deserve recognition.

At least the Admins. here have put some safeguards into the system. One board I visited allowed unlimited negative reviews which caused "karma point" feuds on an otherwise great board. Here, I can tell quickly whose probably a troublemaker and whose not. I've noticed banned users seemed to have accumulated a lot of neg. rep.

Anyway, love your posts and best of luck in your Kenpo journey.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Not to worry Pale Rider  . The points as Samantha points out are just for fun. Perhaps try giving out points yourself instead, for it is far better to give than to receive! :asian:
> 
> MJ


AMEN! I like giving points out to good posts.


----------



## Pale Rider

Thank you all for the points that all have awarded me.  I know that they mean really nothing, but it is rewarding to know that someone thought enough of my post to say "Here is points for you"....

Thank you all


----------



## Sam

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Official Answer:
> 
> how the system works.
> 
> For each 1 green dot, you have 100 points
> For each 1 bright green dot, you have 200 points
> For each 1 red dot, you have -100 points
> For each 2 dark red dot, you have -200 points
> 
> and there is a cap at 11 dots either way.
> 
> 
> This is hardcoded into the software.


 
And what do the gold dots represent? I think there's more than 11 dots now, btw...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Revised System:

Dark Green = 150  
Light Green = 250
Gold = 800
Gold Stars = 10,000
Grey = 0
Dark Red = -150
Light Red = -250
Red Stars = -10,000

You can have a max of 5 Dk Green, 5 Lt Green, and 10 Gold Dots. When you hit that limit, you'll get a Gold Star, and "Start Over".


----------



## beau_safken

What do you do for people like me who lose it as fast as I gain it?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

beau_safken said:
			
		

> What do you do for people like me who lose it as fast as I gain it?


Ummm.....errr......

Suggest sending massive bribes to the top 5 reputation holders?


----------



## Lisa

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Ummm.....errr......
> 
> Suggest sending massive bribes to the top 5 reputation holders?



I like chocolate... :uhyeah:


----------



## beau_safken

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Ummm.....errr......
> 
> Suggest sending massive bribes to the top 5 reputation holders?


 
Have I ever told you how cool you are Bob?

That Rich Parson's fella sure is a cool guy.

Lisa is mighty nice and dresses fashionably.

Shesulsa sure can melt ice from across the street, that hot.

MA-Caver Sure umm...Likes frogs and they are mega sweet.

Technopunk sure can umm...kick ninja's in the crotch with his awesomeness.


----------



## Lisa

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Have I ever told you how cool you are Bob?
> 
> That Rich Parson's fella sure is a cool guy.
> 
> Lisa is mighty nice and dresses fashionably.
> 
> Shesulsa sure can melt ice from across the street, that hot.
> 
> MA-Caver Sure umm...Likes frogs and they are mega sweet.
> 
> Technopunk sure can umm...kick ninja's in the crotch with his awesomeness.



I still want chocolate.  Belgium.


----------



## shesulsa

Recruit supporting members and I'll give you some rep.


----------



## Gemini

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Have I ever told you how cool you are Bob?
> 
> That Rich Parson's fella sure is a cool guy.
> 
> Lisa is mighty nice and dresses fashionably.
> 
> Shesulsa sure can melt ice from across the street, that hot.
> 
> MA-Caver Sure umm...Likes frogs and they are mega sweet.
> 
> Technopunk sure can umm...kick ninja's in the crotch with his awesomeness.


Young fella, you don't EVEN want to know what you just started. :lol:

opcorn:

Keep goin, junior. If you think they're that easily satisfied, you've got a lot to learn...


----------



## Lisa

Gemini said:
			
		

> Young fella, you don't EVEN want to know what you just started. :lol:
> 
> opcorn:
> 
> Keep goin, junior. If you think they're that easily satisfied, you've got a lot to learn...



mmmmm..pass the popcorn please. Gemini you are one of my favorites.  Always speaking the truth.


----------



## Gemini

Lisa said:
			
		

> mmmmm..pass the popcorn please. Gemini you are one of my favorites.  Always speaking the truth.


As always, my popcorn is your popcorn. C'mon, pull up a chair and we'll watch Beau age right before our eyes.


----------



## shesulsa

_*silently walks up behind Gemini and Lisa, grabs a handful of popcorn, raises eyebrow at Beau and pops a piece of corn*_

So whatcha gonna do, fella?


----------



## Rich Parsons

beau_safken said:
			
		

> That Rich Parson's fella sure is a cool guy.



So, Bob and I both get Cool. By giving the compliments to others that were differnet than cool this means I am not like this? Who said I was not fashionable? Who said I was not hot. Heck it is 73 F out and I just pushed mowed my lawn, I am hot now. 


Poor Poor Beau.


----------



## Rich Parsons

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Have I ever told you how cool you are Bob?
> 
> That Rich Parson's fella sure is a cool guy.
> 
> Lisa is mighty nice and dresses fashionably.
> 
> Shesulsa sure can melt ice from across the street, that hot.
> 
> MA-Caver Sure umm...Likes frogs and they are mega sweet.
> 
> Technopunk sure can umm...kick ninja's in the crotch with his awesomeness.




Beau did you even sort on Reputation?

Go to member list. Click on Reputation and the list wil be automatically sorted by highest to lowest reputation. 

NOTE: You list of the top five are not the list I just saw. Hmmmm?????


----------



## Jenna

Hey ya big bullies 
Leave my man Beau alone, nothing wrong with a little friendly ingratiation come on now.

*Beau*, my own ID is filled all the way up like Shesulsa only I've got lots and lots of GOLD, not just one or two. Man, this set of permanent markers has really been worth the investment, ha! I think every Supporting Membership should come with an optional bolt-on extra of a kingsize pack of pens. I mean, all those little stars and pips are kinda hard to draw so small and my laptop screen's a bit um... wrecked now, but hey! Worth it for my HUGE reputation!! 

In the meantime, my tip Beau, stick to the impermanent variety oh and of course, make certain there's a GOLD one in there too before you buy, LOL

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## beau_safken

I'm so screwed...lol

Nope Rich I didn't sort.  Just picked a couple.

Yep, you could melt Ice like Chuck Norris stares are books till they tell him what he wants to know.

I can't believe I wasted my 500th post on this.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Jenna said:
			
		

> Hey ya big bullies
> Leave my man Beau alone, nothing wrong with a little friendly ingratiation come on now.
> 
> *Beau*, my own ID is filled all the way up like Shesulsa only I've got lots and lots of GOLD, not just one or two. Man, this set of permanent markers has really been worth the investment, ha! I think every Supporting Membership should come with an optional bolt-on extra of a kingsize pack of pens. I mean, all those little stars and pips are kinda hard to draw so small and my laptop screen's a bit um... wrecked now, but hey! Worth it for my HUGE reputation!!
> 
> In the meantime, my tip Beau, stick to the impermanent variety oh and of course, make certain there's a GOLD one in there too before you buy, LOL
> 
> Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
> Jenna



Bully!  Bully? Bully! 

If you note in your short stay here you have more rep than Beau  :lol: 


Me thinks it might be a posting issue. 

****************


Seriously Beau,

It will come just like everything in its time and place.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I use removable stickies myself.


----------



## Lisa

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I use removable stickies myself.




Stickies?   I always thought you used pasties!  :rofl:


----------



## beau_safken

Well I was mostly just being sarcastic more than matter of fact in the first place.  But it sure gave everyone a little fun release in the afternoon.


----------



## Rich Parsons

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Well I was mostly just being sarcastic more than matter of fact in the first place. But it sure gave everyone a little fun release in the afternoon.



Hence why I replied like I did 

It was fun picking back on you.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Have I ever told you how cool you are Bob?
> 
> That Rich Parson's fella sure is a cool guy.
> 
> Lisa is mighty nice and dresses fashionably.
> 
> Shesulsa sure can melt ice from across the street, that hot.
> 
> MA-Caver Sure umm...Likes frogs and they are mega sweet.
> 
> Technopunk sure can umm...kick ninja's in the crotch with his awesomeness.


 
You're such a suck..I'm neg-repping ya for forgetting me.


----------



## Rich Parsons

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> You're such a suck..I'm neg-repping ya for forgetting me.



Be mean about it, give on positive and three negative to get the one negative effect but he feels your displeasure. 

I give it out one pos and one neg sometimes to get a half positive.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

beau_safken said:
			
		

> What do you do for people like me who lose it as fast as I gain it?


 
Encourage them to think before they post. :ultracool


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Be mean about it, give on positive and three negative to get the one negative effect but he feels your displeasure.
> 
> I give it out one pos and one neg sometimes to get a half positive.



Maybe I should; but, I've never given a neg rep.  I'm not sure how it would make me feel.


----------



## Rich Parsons

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Maybe I should; but, I've never given a neg rep.  I'm not sure how it would make me feel.



It makes you feel bad. 

Bad for you or them I will not tell.


----------



## Rick Wade

One easy way is to become a MT supporting member and we will all give you some cool rep points just ask Lisa, Gemini and shesulsa.

To cool for School

V/R

Rick


----------



## shesulsa

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> One easy way is to become a MT supporting member and we will all give you some cool rep points just ask Lisa, Gemini and shesulsa.
> 
> To cool for School



:ultracool:boing1::wavey:


----------



## jks9199

Bob Hubbard said:


> Revised System:
> 
> Dark Green = 150
> Light Green = 250
> Gold = 800
> Gold Stars = 10,000
> Grey = 0
> Dark Red = -150
> Light Red = -250
> Red Stars = -10,000
> 
> You can have a max of 5 Dk Green, 5 Lt Green, and 10 Gold Dots. When you hit that limit, you'll get a Gold Star, and "Start Over".



Just a suggestion...

Sticky this particular post or do something else to make this list easy to find.  I've looked before, and given up before I got far enough through this thread to find out what things mean.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Stickied Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Guro Harold

Bob Hubbard said:


> Stickied Thanks for the suggestion


It was sticked before, I think.


----------



## fnorfurfoot

I've been looking up things about rep points and but I was thinking that it might be easier to just ask here.  

When I look up my rep points under user CP, I noticed that I have two that are grey instead of green.  Do these comments affect my rep or not?  If I were to get a negative, would it be in red?


----------



## Kacey

fnorfurfoot said:


> I've been looking up things about rep points and but I was thinking that it might be easier to just ask here.
> 
> When I look up my rep points under user CP, I noticed that I have two that are grey instead of green.  Do these comments affect my rep or not?  If I were to get a negative, would it be in red?



The blue/gray rep points are from new posters who have less than 50 posts, and they don't affect your rep at all; as far as points go, they are neutral.


----------



## Carol

fnorfurfoot said:


> I've been looking up things about rep points and but I was thinking that it might be easier to just ask here.
> 
> When I look up my rep points under user CP, I noticed that I have two that are grey instead of green. Do these comments affect my rep or not? If I were to get a negative, would it be in red?


 
Correct.  Negative rep is red.

The gray means that the poster can make a comment about you should they choose, but they cannot influence your score for whatever reason.


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Will their comments go positive or negative once they have reached the 50 post mark or do they stay neutral because they weren't at that level at the time the comments were posted?


----------



## Rich Parsons

fnorfurfoot said:


> Will their comments go positive or negative once they have reached the 50 post mark or do they stay neutral because they weren't at that level at the time the comments were posted?




Not on staff anymore, but I believe the answer is still no. It only keeps track of the value at the time given. So if I gave you one early on then later gained in pots and my own reputation the value I gave you then woudl be the same and not constantly changing. If I gave you a new one it would be at the new value. 

Does that help?


----------



## Carol

Rich Parsons said:


> Not on staff anymore, but I believe the answer is still no. It only keeps track of the value at the time given. So if I gave you one early on then later gained in pots and my own reputation the value I gave you then woudl be the same and not constantly changing. If I gave you a new one it would be at the new value.
> 
> Does that help?


 
Rich is correct.  Plus a person's rep comment may show up as gray for reasons other than having less than 50 points...such as their reputation being disabled, or their own rep score being at zero or less.  The only thing that counts is what the person's score/situation was when they offered the rep to you.


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Rich Parsons said:


> Not on staff anymore, but I believe the answer is still no. It only keeps track of the value at the time given. So if I gave you one early on then later gained in pots and my own reputation the value I gave you then woudl be the same and not constantly changing. If I gave you a new one it would be at the new value.
> 
> Does that help?


Sure does.  Thanks.


----------



## Hawke

ROFL.:rofl:

I just discovered this.

I also discovered how to put smiles inside the post.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cheers.


----------



## Drac

Hawke said:


> ROFL.:rofl:
> 
> I just discovered this.
> 
> I also discovered how to put smiles inside the post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


 
It took me awhile to figure out how to do all that too.


----------



## MBuzzy

I figure I'll wait till I hit 1,000 to start trying to do anything CRAZY like that!


----------



## Drac

MBuzzy said:


> I figure I'll wait till I hit 1,000 to start trying to do anything CRAZY like that!


 
Doing anything crazy, like what???


----------



## kidswarrior

Hawke said:


> ROFL.:rofl:
> 
> I just discovered this.
> 
> I also discovered how to put smiles inside the post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Know the feeling. I'm still discovering stuff on the site, which I should have known about long ago. :uhyeah:


----------



## bluemtn

MBuzzy said:


> I figure I'll wait till I hit 1,000 to start trying to do anything CRAZY like that!


 

Like what?  Hand out reputation?  Just kidding!


----------



## MBuzzy

Hawke said:


> ROFL.:rofl:
> 
> I just discovered this.
> 
> I also discovered how to put smiles inside the post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


 
I always forget to use the whole quote thing....sorry about that.  

I figure I'll wait till I hit 1,000 POSTS to start trying to do anything CRAZY like putting smiles into my posts!

This is joking....but I really just figured it out a few days ago.....


----------



## howard

One thing I don't understand, and I see it regularly... a new member posts a question as their first post.  Could be anything - where to find a school in a particular art in a particular town, a style-specific technical question, an historical question, anything - and they get rep points.

Why would somebody get rep points for asking a simple question in their first post?


----------



## Drac

howard said:


> Why would somebody get rep points for asking a simple question in their first post?


 
Say the new member studies that same discipline as someone else already here and that person decides to award them a rep point.Say its someone from their school or someone they have met and trained with.....I've given rep points for something as simple as some posting a great joke..I've seen points given for someone asking an intelligent question..It's strickly up to the individual...


----------



## Carol

Actually, there are set rules for assigning rep points.  It's not a system to be used just to prop your buddies, or as a substitute for private messaging, nor is it something to be used to continually slam a member or set of members.

As far as why a person would rep someone on their first post, depends entirely on the individual.  

Personally, I've repped someone for "asking a simple question" because the question may have looked simple...but it was still a good question to ask.


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Actually, there are set rules for assigning rep points.


 
I better go back and edit my post and re-read the rules...


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> I better go back and edit my post...


RTFM:rules: :lol:


----------



## exile

Questions are often, maybe even typically, the triggers for an outstanding discussion. And bear in mind, a new member is often going to be a bit intimidated either in commenting (who am I to be chiming in along with these people with thousands of posts each?) or questioning (won't people laugh at me or get impatient for asking something that's probably so obvious/well-known/trivial/etc?) So repping a new member's useful question is a way (and a powerful one, I believe) to encourage them: yes, that's exactly what we're hoping for from you on MT, keep up the good work, etc. Actually, in some ways it's the most effective use of the rep system, I think.


----------



## 14 Kempo

Hey, I'm feeling left out now ... how come nobody repped me for saying hello and making a statement. Nobody likes me, nobody cares.   :angel:


----------



## Drac

14 Kempo said:


> Hey, I'm feeling left out now ... how come nobody repped me for saying hello and making a statement. Nobody likes me, nobody cares. :angel:


 
Nobody loves me , everybody hate me, I'm gonna eat some worms..


----------



## exile

14 Kempo said:


> Hey, I'm feeling left out now ... how come nobody repped me for saying hello and making a statement. Nobody likes me, nobody cares.   :angel:



Sorry... the rules explicitly say somewhere that after a couple of thousand posts and well on your way towards a third gold star, you're not allowed to raise questions about why you didn't get repped for you first few posts! :lol:


----------



## kidswarrior

Drac said:


> Nobody loves me , everybody hate me, I'm gonna eat some worms..


Hey, Drac, my favorite song! But I learned it as:

Everybody hates me,
Nobody loves me,
Guess I'll go eat worms.

At least, that's how _I've_ been singing it the last 50 years. :lol:


----------



## 14 Kempo

exile said:


> Sorry... the rules explicitly say somewhere that after a couple of thousand posts and well on your way towards a third gold star, you're not allowed to raise questions about why you didn't get repped for you first few posts! :lol:


 
LOL ... damn ... busted


----------



## MA-Caver

kidswarrior said:


> Hey, Drac, my favorite song! But I learned it as:
> 
> Everybody hates me,
> Nobody loves me,
> Guess I'll go eat worms.
> 
> At least, that's how _I've_ been singing it the last 50 years. :lol:



Sheesh, I think I'd prefer singing the Wedding Singer's version of that song... 

"...oh somebody kill me please! 
somebody kill meee plleeasssee!
I'm on my knees! Pretty pretty please!
Kiiillllll meeeeee
I want to diiiiieeee
Put a bullet in my heeeeaaa--aaaahhh-eeaaaa-eeaaadd!"


----------



## Drac

kidswarrior said:


> Hey, Drac, my favorite song! But I learned it as:
> 
> Everybody hates me,
> Nobody loves me,
> Guess I'll go eat worms.
> 
> At least, that's how _I've_ been singing it the last 50 years. :lol:


 
That's probably the correct version..The tall hottie nurse I use to date sung to me once when I was wallowing in self pity, alcohol was involved so I probably don't recall it verbatim..


----------



## LawDog

Using the NEW system, how many reps must a person receive before it changes the greenies?


----------



## terryl965

LawDog said:


> Using the NEW system, how many reps must a person receive before it changes the greenies?


 


I believe it is 100 points a new little light goes on, so at this rate I'll have all my star back twenty year after I'm dead


----------



## Andrew Green

LawDog said:


> Using the NEW system, how many reps must a person receive before it changes the greenies?




100 each for the first set of green ones, 500 each for the second, 1000 for the golds.


----------



## LawDog

Thank you for your responses, it is appreciated


----------



## Flea

Call me oblivious but ... Somewhere on page 5 or so of this thread it was pointed out that someone could give reps by clicking on the scale icon.  Where is this icon?  I just don't see it.

(I did, however, find out that several people had left me positive notes over the past few weeks.  Thanks!)

** EDIT **  Never mind.  When this posted, it came up with the doohickey.  Maybe I didn't see it before since this thread has been around for so long.

<blush>


----------



## shesulsa

Flea, there are some forums where you cannot get nor give reputation. It may not always be there - if you don't see it, the forum you're in is reputation-free.


----------



## Tensei85

Ok, I know this thread has probably run its course.

But one last question "how is rep power determined"? 

I understand the green/red/neut. squares-tiles, but unsure of the actual rep power. I Probably missed it somewhere...

Thanks again,


----------



## seasoned

Tensei85 said:


> Ok, I know this thread has probably run its course.
> 
> But one last question "how is rep power determined"?
> 
> I understand the green/red/neut. squares-tiles, but unsure of the actual rep power. I Probably missed it somewhere...
> 
> Thanks again,


Number of posts, plus time, in years, from when you joined MT. Not only do you need to make sense, but have done it a lot over a long time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I hope it helps.


----------



## morph4me

This thread should answer your questions.


----------



## Guro Harold

Wow, that simple little question that I asked a while back started a thread with over 200 replies and almost 16,000 views.


----------



## Jenna

Guro Harold said:


> Wow, that simple little question that I asked a while back started a thread with over 200 replies and almost 16,000 views.


I still do not understand it.  The little pips and the rep number thing do not always correlate.  Different folk on the same number have different amounts of pips?  Oh well, I am sure it all means something to somebody 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Bob Hubbard

It's complex.

Rep power is different from Rep Level/score.

You for example have a rep power of 4, meaning if you give me rep, you'll add/subtract up to 4 points from my rep score. 

Your rep level or score is indicated by colored dots.
You have 4 green dots, which indicates a good reputation, a decent rep score, and that people like what you say.  Red dots indicate they don't like what you say.

At higher levels there are yellow/gold stars which indicate really good rep.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

What does a grey rep mean? Is that like his/her rep is not powerful enough to affect me?


----------



## Rich Parsons

Bob Hubbard said:


> It's complex.
> 
> Rep power is different from Rep Level/score.
> 
> You for example have a rep power of 4, meaning if you give me rep, you'll add/subtract up to 4 points from my rep score.
> 
> Your rep level or score is indicated by colored dots.
> You have 4 green dots, which indicates a good reputation, a decent rep score, and that people like what you say. Red dots indicate they don't like what you say.
> 
> At higher levels there are yellow/gold stars which indicate really good rep.


 
Bob,

I have a green dot from someone who only has a 4 for Rep Power. Does this mean that even though it was positive it never did add to my total?

From your FAQ on Repuatations which is linked a couple of posts above as well. 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58104&highlight=reputation



> Minimum *Reputation* Count : 10
> How much *reputation* must a user have before his *reputation* hits count on others?


 
Thanks


----------



## Tensei85

Thanks a lot, clears up  a lot.

But I do have a few last questions (promise)

If a user gives you a rep point and there account is later suspended or becomes inactive, will there rep point's on your user cp also go away? Or become neut?

And I gave a rep point w/comment to Luckyboxer but it came out neut, but everyone else I gave one out to was green. Is there a reason for that? I don't think its rep power because I had less rep point previously & it was still green when I sent some out to 
Xue & JadeCloud, etc...

Thanks a lot,
sorry, no more questions after this one.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> What does a grey rep mean? Is that like his/her rep is not powerful enough to affect me?



Pretty much.  You can give rep as long as you're not in the negatives, however if you have less than 10 points of rep (not rep power), it's neutralized.



Rich Parsons said:


> Bob,
> 
> I have a green dot from someone who only has a 4 for Rep Power. Does this mean that even though it was positive it never did add to my total?
> 
> From your FAQ on Repuatations which is linked a couple of posts above as well.
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58104&highlight=reputation
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Rep level is the dots. Rep power is different.



Tensei85 said:


> Thanks a lot, clears up  a lot.
> 
> But I do have a few last questions (promise)
> 
> If a user gives you a rep point and there account is later suspended or becomes inactive, will there rep point's on your user cp also go away? Or become neut?



Nope. It remains.



> And I gave a rep point w/comment to Luckyboxer but it came out neut, but everyone else I gave one out to was green. Is there a reason for that? I don't think its rep power because I had less rep point previously & it was still green when I sent some out to
> Xue & JadeCloud, etc...
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> sorry, no more questions after this one.



That may have been done prior to you having enough points for it to count.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Bob Hubbard said:


> Rep level is the dots. Rep power is different.


 
And is one Green "DOT" or Box ten points? 

If it it then it all makes sense now.

I person brand new, cannot give out Reputation, but if they posts few times, and some people like them, so they get some points, and now they can add their rep power to others as they have positive points. 


Thanks


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Yup, 1 green = 10 points.


----------



## Steve

It's really simple.  In order to get reputation points, click on the scale in the top right corner of all of my posts and leave me a short note.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

LOL!!!  That's how you get em. Sneaky!


----------



## Rich Parsons

stevebjj said:


> It's really simple. In order to get reputation points, click on the scale in the top right corner of all of my posts and leave me a short note.


 

Should they select the Disapprove button when leaving you a message?


----------



## Tensei85

Ok, so I'm still a little confused on how it works so could someone leave me a positive rep namely Bob H, Rich, Stick or someone of equal status.
It's for the benefit of all humanity and a poor College student, if I don't get that positive rep I may be out of food and lodging and maybe worst of all tuition...

So please find it in your heart Mr. Bob H. to leave me a pos rep.
And a few dollars or a sandwich. (remember the approve button, not the disapprove)


----------



## Tensei85

:d


----------



## jks9199

Tensei85 said:


> Ok, so I'm still a little confused on how it works so could someone leave me a positive rep namely Bob H, Rich, Stick or someone of equal status.
> It's for the benefit of all humanity and a poor College student, if I don't get that positive rep I may be out of food and lodging and maybe worst of all tuition...
> 
> So please find it in your heart Mr. Bob H. to leave me a pos rep.
> And a few dollars or a sandwich. (remember the approve button, not the disapprove)


Here's an idea...  Send Bob a few bucks by becoming a Supporting Member and I'll promise to rep you the first time I notice that the Supporting Member banner is on your posts.


----------



## Steve

Bob Hubbard said:


> LOL!!!  That's how you get em. Sneaky!


Bob.  I was simply answering the OP's original question: "What are Reputation Points and how do you [meaning me] get them?"  My bad! 

Being a little more serious, it was months before I even knew that reputation points existed and found that people had been leaving me comments.  I was mostly a little embarrassed that I hadn't been leaving positive rep for many terrific posts.


----------



## Tames D

stevebjj said:


> It's really simple. In order to get reputation points, click on the scale in the top right corner of all of my posts and leave me a short note.


 
I tried that Steve. I hope I did it correctly. I clicked on the scale and then clicked 'I disapprove'.


----------



## Tames D

jks9199 said:


> Here's an idea... Send Bob a few bucks by becoming a Supporting Member and I'll promise to rep you the first time I notice that the Supporting Member banner is on your posts.


 
Is your offer retroactive?


----------



## Steve

Tames D said:


> I tried that Steve. I hope I did it correctly. I clicked on the scale and then clicked 'I disapprove'.



Man   Tough crowd!


----------



## MA-Caver

stevebjj said:


> Bob.  I was simply answering the OP's original question: "What are Reputation Points and how do you [meaning me] get them?"  My bad!
> 
> Being a little more serious, it was months before I even knew that reputation points existed and found that people had been leaving me comments.  I was mostly a little embarrassed that I hadn't been leaving positive rep for many terrific posts.


Speaking as a mentor you don't HAVE to leave anything for positive or in your opinion outstanding posts... that is all up to you... same with neg repping someone... YOU decide if it's worthy enough to ding them or ping them. 
They are there basically to show beyond "great post!" that your peers approve or disapprove of what you're saying. 
If you think you made a pretty durn good post then well that's your opinion and you're entitled. I've posted quite a bit most of it not worth a rep point but others well.. okay... but I don't get 'em... guess it wasn't as great as I thought... more often than not I get repped for stuff I thought was mediocre. 
Speaking for myself and hoping maybe it'll help give you at least an idea... I rep folks when I find myself nodding vigorously at what they're saying... or if it really made my day or totally ticked me off or what I felt were below MT's standards of conduct on this forum. 

Life goes a lot better here on MT if you don't worry about getting any and you don't sweat about NOT giving any. There is no obligation... and if I'm not mistaken... you can have that feature switched off on your CP. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Supra Vijai

Ok not to necro a thread here but with the "new" new format, just a quick question on reps. My notifications said I had one new rep so I checked it and it doesn't say who from or what not but it's a grey dot? I know Green = Good and Red = Bad but what is Grey?? :|


----------



## Steve

As I understand it, it simply means that whoever left you reputation didn't have enough reputation to affect your rep score one way or the other.  Gray = neutral.


----------



## MA-Caver

We're not going to get REPutitious on this REPutably interesting thread are we?


----------



## Supra Vijai

Thanks Steve!


----------



## wingchun100

Bob Hubbard said:


> This -may- change at some time....haven't really played with it much yet.
> 
> ====
> _User Absolutely Totally Hopeless    -1,000,000
> User Totally Hopeless   -99,999
> User is definately Hopeless.  -500
> User is starting to seem Hopeless. -300
> User is most definately Lame!  -200
> User is bordering on Lame   -100
> User can only hope to improve -50_
> 
> User has a little shameless behaviour in the past -10
> User is an unknown quantity at this point 0
> User is on a distinguished road 10
> User will become famous soon enough 50
> User has a spectacular aura about 150
> User is a jewel in the rough 250
> User is just really nice 350
> User is a glorious beacon of li450ght
> User is a name known to all 550
> User is a splendid one to behold 650
> User has much to be proud of 1000
> User has a brilliant future 1500
> User has a reputation beyond repute 2000
> 
> 
> italicized indicates new revisions since original posting.



Now this is what I was looking for, although I'm still not sure what exact PURPOSE the rep system serves. Belts means you posted a lot. Does rep relate to the QUALITY of those posts?


----------



## Steve

wingchun100 said:


> Now this is what I was looking for, although I'm still not sure what exact PURPOSE the rep system serves. Belts means you posted a lot. Does rep relate to the QUALITY of those posts?


It's somewhat arbitrary, but yes.  In general, the more "rep" you have, the more recognized you have been for writing quality, well thought out posts.  It's very subjective, and I don't think it should be considered more than a "feel good" kind of thing.  It really has little bearing on the worth or value of a poster or a particular post.   For me, it's just a way to say, "Hey.  That post was terrific!"  Or, "Hey, that was completely inappropriate."


----------



## Dirty Dog

wingchun100 said:


> Now this is what I was looking for, although I'm still not sure what exact PURPOSE the rep system serves. Belts means you posted a lot. Does rep relate to the QUALITY of those posts?



That is the idea, yes. It's like the thanks button, sort of. Thanks for a good post. Rep for an excellent post.


----------



## wingchun100

Dirty Dog said:


> That is the idea, yes. It's like the thanks button, sort of. Thanks for a good post. Rep for an excellent post.



Excellent. I never quite understood that. And now I see you have so much in the way of rep points that you have surpassed the big green boxes with the white plus signs, and are now on to YELLOW. How far up does rep go anyway?


----------



## Dirty Dog

The pop-up when you mouse over a members rep doesn't change after "Beyond Repute" at 2000. But there's no limit to how much rep you can get.


----------



## Tames D

What has worked for me was to partner up with other members and we constantly positive rep each other regardless of the quality of the post. I just need to bring more members into this system


----------

